# Martin 0-18



## 1979 930 (Oct 13, 2019)

Good morning! 

Looking at a 1950s 0-18. 

Anybody here had a long term relationship with one of these? 

Prices seem all over the place on these. What is the best source to benchmark? Its an all original example, nothing to do to it. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

A quick little search of the Reverb Price Guide puts the '59 0-18 between about $2,150 - $3,150 CAN. Assuming that the one you're looking at is in good shape I'd say near the middle or higher end of the price range based on your location (Montreal). The fact you live in a major city equals more potential local buyers therefore the guitar might command the higher price. 

I feel like in this day and age the upper end of the Reverb Price Guide is for international buyers; buyers that may not have as many cool guitars, guitars like a vintage Martin 0-18, floating around their used gear scene. Good luck, those look like awesome guitars.


----------



## 1979 930 (Oct 13, 2019)

Thank you for the very helpful answer! If i could find one in the reverb bracket, id jump on it. Somehow everything i saw / researched was quite a premium over that but its very good to know!


----------



## Bill Kerrigan (Feb 24, 2018)

I was also looking a Martin 0-18 made in the 50's. I've posted the info and photos on my blog: BLOG 
I felt I got the best advice and estimated value from the Unofficial Martin Guitar Forum.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

The main issue is does it need a neck reset or has one been already done.


----------



## Bill Kerrigan (Feb 24, 2018)

rollingdam said:


> The main issue is does it need a neck reset or has one been already done.


I don't think the guitar I was considering has had a reset. 
I think the neck was ok, but the guitar appeared to be extremely dry.
I keep my guitars at 50% humidity, so if I were to bring it home... the neck angle could change and unfortunately, this guitar doesn't have a truss rod.


----------



## 1979 930 (Oct 13, 2019)

Bill Kerrigan said:


> I was also looking a Martin 0-18 made in the 50's. I've posted the info and photos on my blog: BLOG
> I felt I got the best advice and estimated value from the Unofficial Martin Guitar Forum.


May i ask what was the asking price ? Kind regards


----------



## Bill Kerrigan (Feb 24, 2018)

1979 930 said:


> May i ask what was the asking price ? Kind regards


Please call Jimmy's music store in NDG for the price. Cheers


----------



## 1979 930 (Oct 13, 2019)

Bill Kerrigan said:


> Please call Jimmy's music store in NDG for the price. Cheers


Thanks. Just saw it in the flesh. Cheers


----------



## Bill Kerrigan (Feb 24, 2018)

1979 930 said:


> Thanks. Just saw it in the flesh. Cheers


I decided after making the needed repairs to the Martin... it was 'too rich for my blood.' 
Plus I wasn't impressed by its sound.
For less than 1/8th of the price I bought a 12 fret, 'open grain' Opeongo... made by MacKenzie & Marr Guitars (Montreal).
More photos and info here:BLOG


----------



## 1979 930 (Oct 13, 2019)

Bill Kerrigan said:


> I decided after making the repairs to the needed to the Martin... it was 'too rich for my blood.'
> Plus I wasn't impressed by its sound.
> For less than 1/8th of the price I bought a 12 fret, 'open grain' Opeongo... made by MacKenzie & Marr Guitars (Montreal).
> More photos and info here:BLOG


Probably a very good decision . Not going for it either.


----------

